# Best Burger in TO?



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AN's harvey's thread made me think, and I know this is probably the most controversial post of the decade, but what's the best burger place in TO?

For me, I grew up on McCoy's banquet burgers (Brimorton + Markham road in Scarlem), so I love them. The best burger I've had recently was from Allen's (right near Broadview Station).

Where do you chow your burgers?


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Burgers from Wimpy's and Boston Pizza are delicious as well.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Webers is a must stop if you are outside the city. up near Orillia.

http://www.webers.com/index.html


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Johnny's and John Andersons.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ksimdjembe said:


> Webers is a must stop if you are outside the city. up near Orillia.
> 
> http://www.webers.com/index.html


I remember their burgers from when I was a kid going up to Muskoka. Although, we stopped there a few years ago and I remember being disappointed.

Kev, Johnny's sounds good. I'll have to check it out when I'm in the area.

Nobody else?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Hollywood on Q (Queensway and Kippling)...Marylin monroe burger and their wings.

Hero burger is good too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

mmmm burgers.... there's a few contenders.. some have been not up to the highest standard recently but still stand above any greasy spoon or fast food joint. Toronto is spoiled with awesome little burger places within the downtown. Fave recently was an awesome certified organic Canadian raised Wagyu (Kobe) beef burger cooked medium rare on a fresh baked bun with just a hint of mustard and shaving of provolone. It was like Benihana's best Kobe steak on a bun..... mouth's watering just thinking about it. $15 ..worth it? Is 32 year old single malt worth it? . It's a crime to overcook such good beef.... oh yeah it was at the Burger Bar in Kensington Market

The Gourmet Burger Co on Parliament St. also serves up a fine burger with the Aussie being my fav. Who doesn't like fried eggs, beets, pineapple on a burger. You have to try it to believe mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Wednesday Whopper


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> The best burger I've had recently was from Allen's (right near Broadview Station).


Agreed - best in the city


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

I heard Dangerous Dan's is pretty good. Its also near broadview?
http://www.dangerousdansdiner.com/


----------

